# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo демонстрирует интеллектуальные решения и объявляет о новых партнёрских соглашениях

## Labs

*Москва, 4 октября 2018 г. —* На [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Lenovo объявила о новом партнёрском соглашении и представила серию новых продуктов и решений для корпоративных клиентов, созданных в рамках действующей стратегии интеллектуальной трансформации бизнеса. Эта стратегия отражает уникальные возможности Lenovo в сфере построения комплексных решений с интеллектуальными функциями, которые трансформируют инфраструктуры компаний и повышают эффективность выполнения повседневных задач. 
Интеллектуальная трансформация полностью изменит существующие системы производства, менеджмента и государственного управления по всему миру. Она осуществляется за счёт использования самых современных технологий: искусственного интеллекта, дополненной реальности, интернета вещей, блокчейна и мобильной связи стандарта 5G. Lenovo лидирует в этих сферах, опираясь на свои облачные технологии и развитую систему поставок. 
*Исполнительный директор* *Lenov**o** Ян Юаньцин (**Yang* *Yuanqing**):* «Сегодня мы анонсируем лучшие в отрасли партнёрские соглашения и продукты, усиливающие фокус компании на интеллектуальной трансформации. У нас есть всё, что нужно для интеллектуальной трансформации – от самого большого в мире портфолио устройств и лидерства в сегменте дата-центров, до вертикальных интеллектуальных решений, не говоря уже о сильных партнёрских отношениях, которые Lenovo построила за прошедшие десятилетия. Lenovo полностью готова к бизнесу будущего и уже сейчас выступает партнёром в цифровой трансформации для множества компаний по всему миру».
*Lenovo* *Data* *Center* *Group** (**DCG**) объявляет о заключении многомиллиардного партнёрского соглашения* 
Все стратегические решения компании Lenovo, касающиеся бизнеса и партнёрских соглашений, нацелены на улучшение качества жизни общества, расширение возможностей заказчиков и партнёров компании, совместного развития и совместной трансформации. Сегодня Lenovo объявляет о новом партнёрском соглашении с компанией *NetApp* (NASDAQ: NTAP) — признанного лидера в построении решений для хранения данных и предоставлении гибридных облачных услуг. Глобальное партнёрское соглашение на миллиарды долларов поможет заказчикам обеих компаний модернизировать их существующие ИТ-инфраструктуры и ускорить цифровую трансформацию бизнеса. Используя сильные стороны обеих компаний, Lenovo и NetApp будут разрабатывать и выводить на глобальный рынок новые высокопроизводительные системы хранения данных на базе флеш-технологий и решения различных масштабов: от периферийных устройств до локальных дата-центров и облаков. Кроме того, в рамках партнёрства компании создадут совместное предприятие в Китае, специализирующееся на производстве систем хранения данных, которое будет предлагать локализованные решения на самом динамично развивающемся рынке в мире. 
*Исполнительный вице-президент* *Lenovo** и президент* *Data* *Center* *Group** Кирк Скауген (**Kirk* *Skaugen**): «*Lenovo продолжает трансформировать рынок дата-центров, и анонс партнёрства с NetApp стал очередным таким шагом. Чтобы полностью реализовать свой потенциал и приблизить интеллектуальную трансформацию, Lenovo необходимы сильные партнёры. Наши стратегические инвестиции в ключевые партнёрства и решения помогут нашим заказчикам на их пути к трансформации. Не имеет значения, на каком этапе преобразований вы находитесь, у Lenovo найдется оптимальное решение, которое мы можем настроить индивидуально согласно вашим потребностям».
*Lenovo* *Intelligent* *Device* *Group** (**IDG**) представила решения для безопасности и управления ПО*
Сегодня Lenovo представила ThinkShield — новое решение для обеспечения безопасности пользовательских устройств на протяжении всего их жизненного цикла. Поскольку современные компании как никогда ранее нуждаются в защите важной информации, ThinkShield предлагает соответствующий набор функций и технологий, от идентификации на уровне BIOS и прошивок, физического и виртуального управления оконечным устройством и до механической заслонки веб-камер ноутбуков, сканеров отпечатков пальцев и возможности управления системами поставок. Благодаря тесному сотрудничеству с такими партнёрами как Intel, MobileIron и Absolute, Lenovo предлагает пользователям и администраторам широкие возможности для обеспечения безопасности и защиты данных. 
*Вице-президент* *Client* *Computing* *Group** и генеральный директор* *Desktop**,* *Commercial** &* *Channel** (**DCC**),* *Intel**, Том Гаррисон:* «Intel и Lenovo связывают долговременные партнёрские отношения, призванные стимулировать инновации, используя платформу Intel® vPro™ в важных для бизнеса отраслях, среди которых и информационная безопасность. Lenovo ThinkShield с функциями обеспечения прозрачной системы поставок и многофакторной идентификации, помогающими защитить современные рабочие места от целого ряда угроз — это ещё один шаг в данном направлении». 
Организации активно переходят на модель использования программного обеспечения как услуги (SaaS), а 73% из них планируют к 2020 году перенести до 80% своих данных в облачные среды1. Бизнес-подразделения, функциональные департаменты, проектные команды и фрилансеры используют SaaS для построения собственных комбинаций технологических решений, а многие из них делают это, не привлекая ИТ-специалистов. Теперь, благодаря Lenovo AirStack, первому в своём роде предложению для управления технологическими решениями, организации могут контролировать весь портфель используемых решений, осуществляя идентификацию, управление и оптимизируя инвестиции в ПО. 
Lenovo также продемонстрировала новинку премиальной линейки ноутбуков ThinkPad X1, представив [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Тонкий и лёгкий ноутбук на Windows 10 ориентирован на профессиональных пользователей, работающих с ресурсоёмкими приложениями. Он стал первым в серии, использующим дискретную видеокарту NVIDIA. Новый ThinkPad X1 Extreme оптимально подходит для обработки данных, редактирования фото и видео, графического рендеринга и работы с приложениями виртуальной и дополненной реальности.
В дополнение к широкому портфелю продуктов и решений, Lenovo помогает заказчикам повысить продуктивность своих компаний за счёт увеличения эффективности совместной работы, предлагая новые подходы к организации мобильных и стационарных рабочих мест, а также переговорных комнат, применяя инновационные технологии. 
*Старший вице-президент и генеральный директор* *Lenovo* *Worldwide* *Enterprise* *Business** Кристиан Тейсманн (**Christian* *Teismann**):* «Корпоративные заказчики привыкли пользоваться новейшими смартфонами, планшетами, ПК и умными устройствами дома и хотят использовать устройства столь же высокого уровня и на работе. Пользователям необходимы интуитивно понятное взаимодействие с устройствами, качественные сенсорные дисплеи, хороший звук и голосовое управление — всё это предлагает новый премиальный ноутбук ThinkPad X1 Extreme. В нем используются удобные технологии взаимодействия, такие как как ThinkSmart Hub, и надёжные инструменты для защиты приватности пользователя и его данных, среди которых решение ThinkShield, обеспечивающее комплексную безопасность устройств. Сегодня ни одна другая компания в мире не способна предложить аналогичный набор решений, удовлетворяющий самые высокие запросы пользователей».
Ежегодное мероприятие Lenovo Transform объединило профессионалов ИТ-индустрии. На нем были анонсированы новые партнерские соглашения, продемонстрированы новейшие продукты Lenovo, озвучены презентации от ведущих экспертов отрасли, формирующих мнение относительно будущего искусственного интеллекта и других трансформирующих технологий. Следите за обновлениями в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------

